# 78060 Vs 780.61



## pbennetts (Dec 15, 2008)

Can someone clarify the new fever codes for me. "780.60 is for unspecifed fever and 780.61 is for fever presenting with conditions classified elsewhere."
I am not quite clear on when to use the 780.61. Would I use it with pharngitis, strep, abdominal pain or what? ICD-9 lists more chronic type conditions under the 780.61, like leukemia,neutropenia, and sickle-cell disease.
Thank you for the help and claification.


PATTY B.


----------

